# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Шпионское ПО для iPhone с функцией скрытного отслеживания через GPS

## SDA

Фирма Retina-X Studios анонсировала Mobile Spy 3.0 для iPhone. Используя эту утилиту, пользователи могут отслеживать местоположение детей или сотрудников через GPS и читать SMS при помощи защищенной по протоколу SSL онлайновой панели управления. 

Mobile Spy работает в фоновом режиме и никак не выдает своего присутствия на iPhone. Сразу после установки программа начинает записывать тексты всех SMS и связанные с ними телефонные номера.

Кроме того, приложение также фиксирует информацию о входящих и исходящих звонках, включая их продолжительность. В версии 3.0 добавилась фиксация местоположения при помощи GPS каждые 30 минут. Сразу после записи данные безопасным образом выгружаются на онлайн-аккаунт пользователя программы, проверить который можно при помощи любого браузера, без необходимости получения дальнейшего доступа к телефону.

Фирма Retina-X Studios анонсировала Mobile Spy 3.0 для iPhone. Используя эту утилиту, пользователи могут отслеживать местоположение детей или сотрудников через GPS и читать SMS при помощи защищенной по протоколу SSL онлайновой панели управления. 

Mobile Spy работает в фоновом режиме и никак не выдает своего присутствия на iPhone. Сразу после установки программа начинает записывать тексты всех SMS и связанные с ними телефонные номера.

Кроме того, приложение также фиксирует информацию о входящих и исходящих звонках, включая их продолжительность. В версии 3.0 добавилась фиксация местоположения при помощи GPS каждые 30 минут. Сразу после записи данные безопасным образом выгружаются на онлайн-аккаунт пользователя программы, проверить который можно при помощи любого браузера, без необходимости получения дальнейшего доступа к телефону.

http://www.mobile-spy.com/iphone.html

Насколько мне известно в App Store такое приложение не продают  :Smiley: 

Вообще какая то глупость:
..Mobile Spy создан для iPhone 3G и смартфонов под управлением Windows Mobile и Symbian. Приложение поддерживает Windows Mobile 2003, 2003 SE, 5.0, 6.0, Symbian OS 8.x и 9.x. ..
Как его можно поставить на Айфон?
В лучшем случае на джелбрейкнутый Айфон, т.е. самому себе. И подарить любимой девушке  :Heart:   ....на всякий случай  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## aintrust

> Как его можно поставить на Айфон?
> В лучшем случае на джелбрейкнутый Айфон, т.е. самому себе.


Выдержка из User Guide:



> If you have a jailbroken iPhone running 2.x, you can search for "Retina-X" in Cydia and use the trial version. If your iPhone isn't jailbroken, we include links to EASY instructions for jailbreaking so you can install Cydia and the Mobile Spy software.


По-другому, само собой, никак, т.к. данное приложение работает в фоновом режиме, что противоречит текущей политике Apple в отношении сторонних приложений для iPhone.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Ерунда все это. Особенно если учесть факт, что на коммуникаторе может быть установлено антивирусное ПО с сетевым экраном таким например как KMS от LK. Уверен ,что тот же KMS просто так не пустит и скорей всего будет добавлено в базы как потенциально опасное ПО. А посему и быстро удалено или отключено/заблокировано. ИМХО.

----------


## SDA

> Ерунда все это. Особенно если учесть факт, что на коммуникаторе может быть установлено антивирусное ПО с сетевым экраном таким например как KMS от LK. Уверен ,что тот же KMS просто так не пустит и скорей всего будет добавлено в базы как потенциально опасное ПО. А посему и быстро удалено или отключено/заблокировано. ИМХО.


К Айфону это отношения не имеет  :Smiley:  то что, касается Windows Mobile и Symbian, то любое приложение на смартфоны ставиться только с согласия пользователя. Пэтому получить смартфон с "подарком" можно только получив его на "халяву", т.е. смартфон в подарок с установленным Mobile Spy  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> К Айфону это отношения не имеет  то что, касается Windows Mobile и Symbian, то любое приложение на смартфоны ставиться только с согласия пользователя. Пэтому получить смартфон с "подарком" можно только получив его на "халяву", т.е. смартфон в подарок с установленным Mobile Spy


Про аспект установки и подарочного варианта полностью согласен! Ну а про то что тот же KMS пока не работает под яблочной операционкой дык всего лишь вопрос времени ... Тем более что ЛК озвучивала, что планирует выпуск антивира под яблочную ось и думаю всеже продукты ЛК появятся и в яблочном ассортименте ПО  :Wink:

----------


## SDA

> Про аспект установки и подарочного варианта полностью согласен! Ну а про то что тот же KMS пока не работает под яблочной операционкой дык всего лишь вопрос времени ... Тем более что ЛК озвучивала, что планирует выпуск антивира под яблочную ось и думаю всеже продукты ЛК появятся и в яблочном ассортименте ПО


Неуверен, что ЛК договориться с Apple о продаже KMS в AppStore, если даже такие планы у ЛК есть  :Smiley:  Сразу запросяться другие вендоры гиганты  :Smiley: 
Кроме того, установка на Айфон любого антивируса (если он еще выйдет) это просто деньги выброшенные на ветер. Я  делал небольшой обзор  http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=41700 собственно никто не опроверг мои доводы.

----------


## aintrust

> Неуверен, что ЛК договориться с Apple о продаже KMS в AppStore, если даже такие планы у ЛК есть


Дело тут даже не столько в продаже через AppStore, сколько в том API, который предоставляется разработчикам сторонних приложений для iPhone OS. Этот API в текущей версии OS (2.0) имеет ряд серьезных ограничений на доступ к важным с точки зрения антивирусной программы компонентам ОС (для примера - к файловой системе телефона, к текущим процессам и т.п.). С учетом этих ограничений написание антивирусной программы вряд ли возможно. Как мне представляется, в ближайшее время ситуация в этом плане вряд ли изменится "в лучшую сторону", так что едва ли мы увидим сторонний (да и вообще какой-либо) антивирусный софт для iPhone.




> Кроме того, установка на Айфон любого антивируса (если он еще выйдет) это просто деньги выброшенные на ветер. Я  делал небольшой обзор  http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=41700 собственно никто не опроверг мои доводы.


Ну, тут не все настолько однозначно и "пушисто", как этого хотелось бы Apple. Пока что ясно только одно - вирусы для iPhone вполне могут существовать, однако заражение в текущий момент на "неджейлбрейкнутых" (а таковых, я надеюсь, большинство) телефонах может быть осуществлено в основном лишь через через уязвимости в системных приложениях/сервисах. Такой путь вряд ли может привести к массовым заражениям, поэтому говорить о возможных эпидемиях и "градиозных всплесках троянов и шпионских программ" (по словам представителя ЛК г-на Гостева), вряд ли приходится...

----------

